# chuck grinder



## celsoari (Dec 1, 2018)

I made this adaptation: 

 



greetings from Brazil

Celso Ari


----------



## johnmcc69 (Dec 1, 2018)

Very nice. I like that!
 That would be very handy for using different types of mounted grinding wheels for grinding/sharpening jobs.

 John


----------



## DJP (Dec 1, 2018)

Works well for wood but may be too high rpm for metal work. 

Congrats on a clever idea and low runout of the mounted chuck. I tried the same idea to add a small chuck to a milling machine via 1/2 inch collet. The tiny drills had a a runout issue so I need to try again.


----------

